# CarPC + M2Tech Hiface ???



## duckymcse (Mar 15, 2009)

I heard many great think about the M2Tech Hiface usb as a transport to play audio from your computer to high end audio system using digital coaxial RCA connection. The M2Tech does bit perfect transfer with very low jitter.
I wonder if anyone here have any experience with it?
I'm thinking of getting it, but want to hear some opinion before I pull the trigger.


----------



## Sergery (Jan 20, 2009)

I have been listening to the hi-face for about 1 month now, it is quite a big step up in SQ. It is only 2 channels tho, how would u plan on setting it up in your car? or is it for home use?


----------

